# Parent & child parking



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

I know there was thread here somewhere but I can't find it. I'm definitely turning into a parking nazi. I waited for fifteen minutes for a space today with my daughter in the car while that fat **** from TOWIE sat in her BMW curling her hair. So I'm afraid I told her she was a fat **** who had no kid in her car (unless she'd eaten it) and to get her **** into gear and move. lol I felt so much better after!


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

I also suffer from incorrect parent and child parking rage. If there's no kiddie seat in the back, it shouldn't be there.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

haha!
Completely agree with this!

If there isnt any available though i use disabled - i know people might not agree with this, but end of the day, people feel free to use parent bays so why not!


----------



## Morph (Aug 12, 2008)

This old chestnut, I'm not fat, nor do I curl my hair and definitely not female, but I do love those big spaces with a pretty picture on the floor.

N.B. I don't park in these bays to spite parents, in all honesty I do it to spite that spotty jobs worth who tries to give me "tickets" the comedy value is priceless.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

I was fine until I had the baby (even though I wouldn't park in one) but since the baby arrived it really pulls my chain.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

davies20 said:


> haha!
> Completely agree with this!
> 
> If there isnt any available though i use disabled - i know people might not agree with this, but end of the day, people feel free to use parent bays so why not!


2 wrongs!


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Morph said:


> This old chestnut, I'm not fat, nor do I curl my hair and definitely not female, but I do love those big spaces with a pretty picture on the floor.
> 
> N.B. I don't park in these bays to spite parents, in all honesty I do it to spite that spotty jobs worth who tries to give me "tickets" the comedy value is priceless.


Bellend.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Serious said:


> Bellend.


:lol:


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

ardandy said:


> 2 wrongs!


True, but to be honest frank - i dont care 

Not treking across the carpark with my son!


----------



## Morph (Aug 12, 2008)

Hahaha 

You guys will be picketing Tescos car parks next


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Morph said:


> Hahaha
> 
> You guys will be picketing Tescos car parks next


Mate - your too cool....:thumb:


----------



## Morph (Aug 12, 2008)

Clearly.


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

With an 8 week old and a 2 yr old I am disaapointed to read some of these posts.

Fingers crossed the selfish few will never need to park in a designated bay with any real need. They then might find their opinion changes.

Until then, keep doing what you are doing. 

I "enjoyed" watching the willfull damage of a BMW that stopped a disabled guy being able to access his car. I was tempted to join in but he did a lovely job himslef on every panel.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I hate to generalise here but the parent and child parking bays at my local Tesco are either filled with 15 year old vectras or rediculous 4x4s with chavs in them who can't park. 

OR, they are filled with 15 year old vectras or rediculous 4x4s with chavs in them who can't park that have child seats in them.

Either way, I'm parking my car at the back of the car park and walking. It's not as if it's a mile is it?


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

It IS annoying. Having a baby and trying to park in a "normal" bay will inevitably end up in car park dings on YOUR car. Then it's not such a good thing to deprive a worthwhile user of the space


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

While I hate misuse of these bays (we have a nearly 3 yr old and a 7 month old) I also hate the way that once again, BMWs are being singled out...

YAWN.


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

If you mean mean and reference to a BMW it was merely a factual story.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

As a parent my self, it really does annoy me. 

Regardless of what car you have, if you have no children then dont park there simple. 

Its worse when they have a car seat but the child is at home! 

Arrogant fools! 

Morph and davies20 - Not cool what so ever!


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Matt. said:


> As a parent my self, it really does annoy me.
> 
> Regardless of what car you have, if you have no children then dont park there simple.
> 
> ...


Why am i not cool pal?

Because i have a child & all the parent bays are full of idiots with no children.

So i park in disabled so i can still get my child out of the car?

Whats your problem with that matt....


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

davies20 said:


> Why am i not cool pal?
> 
> Because i have a child & all the parent bays are full of idiots with no children.
> 
> ...


You mean besides the hypocrisy?


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

shouldn't all the spaces be the same size as parent and child spaces? problem solved.

Or... just don't take a nice car to tesco, thats what the wifes company car is for.

(Or just don't take your children shopping)


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Or take a Defender with "trolley proof" bars all around the sides...! Everyone gets out of the way! Shame it has the turning circle of the USS Nimitz..


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

bigmc said:


> You mean besides the hypocrisy?


I see...

Funnily enough i got told by a member of Morrisons staff that this can be done when parent bays are full...

*I dont *just do it to **** disabled people off because i cant park in a parent bay!

i'm not that petty! :lol:


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

dixon75 said:


> *shouldn't all the spaces be the same size as parent and child spaces? problem solved.*
> Or... just don't take a nice car to tesco, thats what the wifes company car is for.
> 
> (Or just don't take your children shopping)


Agree with this....

I dont understand why they insist on squeeezing more and more parking in by making the bays stupidly small where you cant even open your door to get out!


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

davies20 said:


> Agree with this....
> 
> I dont understand why they insist on squeeezing more and more parking in by making the bays stupidly small where you cant even open your door to get out!


To be honest mate i find that i either go at 9:30 on a Sunday morning before the great unwashed can get their offspring out of the house, or go late at night and avoid the whole situation all together.

You can park ANYWHERE you like when its late.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

FWIW,

The bay markings are for guidance on private property, they have no official capacity at all and are not legal that is why they are painted in white paint. 

Therefore, this is a request made by the supermarket owners which you can acknowledge or not. A moral choice if you will. 

But, I won't park there as the spaces are still too close together for the 5' tall woman in the RR sport to climb the step to get her kid out of the back without opening the doors fully into the car next to it.

I will walk that little, tiny bit further and save the hassle and bother.

At least there is a reason for disabled to be close to the shop entrance. Not like multistory car parks.

Put all the disabled bays on the shop level then have to put a lift in anyway. So why not put all the disabled bays at the top where it has no bearing on anyone else if the are half empty. the difference is about 3 seconds in a lift.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

davies20 said:


> Why am i not cool pal?
> 
> Because i have a child & all the parent bays are full of idiots with no children.
> 
> ...


^ THAT's what MY problem is with this! My Dad needs disabled spaces due to his terminal cancer. I hope you remember that next time you think you have 'godly' rights that allow YOU to park anywhere !!

YES, the moron shouldn't have been parked in a child & parent bay either, but I'm pretty sure you still have the ABILITY to park elsewhere.....the Wheelchair symbol on the ground should tell you enough matey


----------



## AboveFunction (Aug 8, 2011)

Unless I have the baby in the car - I like top park as far away as possible 

1. It's a little exercise (if you watch the shaytards on youtube you will know the game) 
2. No one hits your car with theirs or their door
3. Stray trollies don't make it this far to roll into my car


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Kriminal said:


> ^ THAT's what MY problem is with this! My Dad needs disabled spaces due to his terminal cancer. I hope you remember that next time you think you have 'godly' rights that allow YOU to park anywhere !!
> 
> YES, the moron shouldn't have been parked in a child & parent bay either, but I'm pretty sure you still have the ABILITY to park elsewhere.....the Wheelchair symbol on the ground should tell you enough matey


lol calm down pet!

I feel sorry for your father & i shal bare it in mind in the future - luckily, i almost always find a parent bay anyway - luckily 

Plus, i dont think i have "Godly" rights - calm the hell down - you'll end up with high bloody pressure & end up needing a disabled bay :thumb:


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

For 99% of our shopping, we use Sainsburys internet shopping. Saves the rage!!!


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

335dAND110XS said:


> For 99% of our shopping, we use Sainsburys internet shopping. Saves the rage!!!


So do we! That's why I got so wound up! It's once in a blue moon I go there


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

People are free to do what they want, they have the intellect to make their own decisions be it right or wrong.

However, I always feel that the character and morals of an adult is the way he or she is brought up.

If people want to be ignorant/foolish/flippant then let them be so as that is what they have been taught through the actions of their parents in my opinion.

I know I will be teaching my child what I have been taught - to be a decent human being!


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Estoril-5 said:


> People are free to do what they want, they have the intellect to make their own decisions be it right or wrong.
> 
> However, I always feel that the character and morals of an adult is the way he or she is brought up.
> 
> ...


Very well said :thumb:


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

davies20 said:


> Agree with this....
> 
> I dont understand why they insist on squeeezing more and more parking in by making the bays stupidly small where you cant even open your door to get out!


Tescos might be different from others but in normally its all about REVENUE from the car park. I appreciate that you can redeem the refund voucher but in a lot of places the main supermarket car park is used by general shoppers too and the voucher is never redeemed.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## pencil (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't understand why folks get so wound up about Parent/Child parking 'misuse'

They're a relatively recent phenomenon. What did you do before supermarkets had them? That's right - you parked in a normal space.

Why is it such a problem to do it now? 

If Tesco painted "4x4 parking" on spaces to allow 4x4 drivers more room to park with their bigger vehicle, would it be acknowledged and defended so heavily? I think not. Why should parents with children be any different? 

If you can't get a child/children out of a car and then back into it in a normal parking space then you're either an amputee or simple in the head.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Raife said:


> With an 8 week old and a 2 yr old I am disaapointed to read some of these posts.
> 
> Fingers crossed the selfish few will never need to park in a designated bay with any real need. They then might find their opinion changes.
> 
> ...


See thats not right either. Yes I now its fookin stupid but maybe, just maybe it was a person totally switched off due to work load, home issues, kids or what ever and just made this one mistake. You never know what folk are dealing with. If it was my car and I was in this frame of mind, the disabled guy would still be trying to dodge oncoming traffic:devil:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

davies20 said:


> Why am i not cool pal?
> 
> Because i have a child & all the parent bays are full of idiots with no children.
> 
> ...


This Guy below has pretty much summed up MY problem with YOU & Morph & others.

There are plenty spaces a little further down the way that you can park in to get your child out. What about the old couple that have a problem and need to get in there to use the mobility scooter?

Granted, people are scamming the system and dont need the disabilty card. But when you get people like yourself that park there because they can't be arsed to walk 500yds more is pathetic!

What gives you and others the right to park in a disabled space?



Kriminal said:


> ^ THAT's what MY problem is with this! My Dad needs disabled spaces due to his terminal cancer. I hope you remember that next time you think you have 'godly' rights that allow YOU to park anywhere !!
> 
> YES, the moron shouldn't have been parked in a child & parent bay either, but I'm pretty sure you still have the ABILITY to park elsewhere.....the Wheelchair symbol on the ground should tell you enough matey


_____________________________________



pencil said:


> I don't understand why folks get so wound up about Parent/Child parking 'misuse'
> 
> They're a relatively recent phenomenon. What did you do before supermarkets had them? That's right - you parked in a normal space.
> 
> ...


Have you got children? Young babies that need to come out the car in their car seat?

Would you like a ding from a parent that struggles to get the child out because you haven't parked central of the bay?

Its all good and well parking up with no cars by your side. Then when you return some big nosed twa t has parked right next to you with all the space his side so he can get out!

So your saying others and I are amputee's or simple in the head? Your another twa t!

A little common sense goes along way.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

pencil said:


> If you can't get a child/children out of a car and then back into it in a normal parking space then you're either an amputee or simple in the head.


You obviously don't have kids then! :lol:


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Matt. said:


> This Guy below has pretty much summed up MY problem with YOU & Morph & others.
> 
> There are plenty spaces a little further down the way that you can park in to get your child out. What about the old couple that have a problem and need to get in there to use the mobility scooter?
> 
> ...


Well you've kindly summed up my reason for parking in a disabled bay with your response below to be honest chap. I know alot of people see it as wrong, but as you know, trying to get a child out of the car in a normal sized bay can sometimes be a massive issue, dings etc

I wouldnt care if the bays were the other side of the carpark, distance aint an issue - i'm a young fit healthy male! I just do it for ease of getting Hugo out of the car.

I'd rather prefer it if you understood this as a parent yourself, plus as mention an actual morrisons parking attendendent said that i could do this.


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

pencil said:


> If you can't get a child/children out of a car and then back into it in a normal parking space then you're either an amputee or simple in the head.


Yeah, take the child out of the car and then leave the baby seat/ pram/ toddler in the middle of the car park while you reverse the car into a space.

Good one.


----------



## BOB.T (Jun 5, 2007)

Why would you want to park among this lot...




























Far end of the car park for me


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

BOB.T said:


> Why would you want to park among this lot...
> 
> Far end of the car park for me


..... over 2 spaces!! lol


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

davies20 said:


> Well you've kindly summed up my reason for parking in a disabled bay with your response below to be honest chap. I know alot of people see it as wrong, but as you know, trying to get a child out of the car in a normal sized bay can sometimes be a massive issue, dings etc
> 
> I wouldnt care if the bays were the other side of the carpark, distance aint an issue - i'm a young fit healthy male! I just do it for ease of getting Hugo out of the car.
> 
> I'd rather prefer it if you understood this as a parent yourself, plus as mention an actual morrisons parking attendendent said that i could do this.


So if distance isn't an issue then why dont you park a bit further way and walk. Thus freeing up spaces for people that actually need them *CHAP*!

*PET*, i do understand that its a pain when the spaces are took up by obnoxious twa ts but i dont park in the next avalible disabled space, i drive a little further and park where there are no cars *CHAP*!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

davies20 said:


> I see...
> 
> Funnily enough i got told by a member of Morrisons staff that this can be done when parent bays are full...
> 
> ...


It still hypocritical and down right selfish, you moan about people in the P&T bays but in the next breath state you can park in the disabled bay if there's none free, you've not got the right to moan about the P&T bays if you're happy enough to do that - morrisons spotty oik affirmation or not!


----------



## pencil (Feb 14, 2007)

Stevoraith said:


> Yeah, take the child out of the car and then leave the baby seat/ pram/ toddler in the middle of the car park while you reverse the car into a space.
> 
> Good one.





Pezza4u said:


> You obviously don't have kids then! :lol:


Do you all drive Cargo ships or something??

* Park in space

* Remove pushchair/child receptacle

* Open door, remove child

* Place child in child receptacle, close car door.

I'll grant you that if someone has parked inconsiderately close to you on your return after shopping then there's a problem but surely that problem doesn't happen *every* time you shop? It doesn't to me anyway...

FWIW, I don't use child/parking spaces - if I have a child with me or not.

I just find the staunch defence of what is, essentially, a perk offered to a section of society baffling. 
People seem to defend P&C spaces like they would disabled ones which is, frankly, ludicrous.


----------



## Morph (Aug 12, 2008)

This is my Parent and child space. 
There are many like it, but this one is mine.
My Parent and child space is my best friend. It is my life. I must master it as I must master my life.
My Parent and child space, without me, is useless. Without my Parent and child space, I am useless.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Matt. said:


> So if distance isn't an issue then why dont you park a bit further way and walk. Thus freeing up spaces for people that actually need them *CHAP*!
> 
> *PET*, i do understand that its a pain when the spaces are took up by obnoxious twa ts but i dont park in the next avalible disabled space, i drive a little further and park where there are no cars *CHAP*!


Your ever so friendly pal! I'm glad to have made an friend in you 



bigmc said:


> It still hypocritical and down right selfish, you moan about people in the P&T bays but in the next breath state you can park in the disabled bay if there's none free, you've not got the right to moan about the P&T bays if you're happy enough to do that - morrisons spotty oik affirmation or not!


Cheers, can see where your both coming from BUT.

I'll carry on doing what I do - it doesnt effect you directly - but you can moan over a forum all you like 

Keep up the good work lads!


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Morph said:


> This is my Parent and child space.
> There are many like it, but this one is mine.
> My Parent and child space is my best friend. It is my life. I must master it as I must master my life.
> My Parent and child space, without me, is useless. Without my Parent and child space, I am useless.


That is legendary within this thread!

P.s. i dont think were welcome here....the thread is owned by bigger people :thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm thinking of putting a petition in on that new government website to ban Sex, with this thread submitted as evidence.

I have come to the conclusion that sex is wrong, based on the fact that all of these problems/social ills are caused simply by mindless pro-creation without due consideration to the difficulties of using the local Supermarkets afterwards.

I think it's time for society to change and face up to the real problems it has!

I also think the news should start providing proper coverage for such serious problems. Instead of spending so much money essentially "travelling abroad for holidays" and pretending to make news stories about disasters, war, famine and other so called "important" issues.

They could also free up some space for this by bumping off all this coverage about poor people, and the damage caused to local communities by things such as the rioting recently.

*OP*... pretty amusing story! :thumb: Funny that it was that dumpy one from TOWIE... I'm pretty sure her actions sum up the mentality of the populous of that program, and explains why so many from Essex, including myself, think that they're giving the place a bad name! Whereabouts in our fair county was she at the time?


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

McClane said:


> I'm thinking of putting a petition in on that new government website to ban Sex, with this thread submitted as evidence.
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that sex is wrong, based on the fact that all of these problems/social ills are caused simply by mindless pro-creation without due consideration to the difficulties of using the local Supermarkets afterwards.
> 
> ...


Makes sense to me, after all the Rioters were once Children. Children are a catalyst for bitterness and regret. End of.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

dixon75 said:


> Makes sense to me, after all the Rioters were once Children. Children are a catalyst for bitterness and regret. End of.


Hahaha. You took it in the right way then :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

A) All supermarket spaces are merely guides - you can park diagonally over 4 P&T spaces in your Caparo T1 if you desire (although this would make you a ****).

B) If anyone bashes or damages your car in any way they are the *only* ones committing an offense! There is no 'he did this so I took justified revenge' - he did nothing other than cause you a minor inconvenience, you damaged his property.

C) If you can't use your car as designed without causing criminal damage to cars around you I suggest you seek other means of personal transport whether you are alone, with a child, in a wheelchair or just don't know how wide doors are on a 3dr car!

I do respect the spaces in nearly all cases (I did use a disabled bay when i needed a black tie for a funeral I was about to be late for) as I understand why S/markets create them to help mothers and try prevent damage to other cars but you have no divine right to them....and what did you do before any existed or if they're full with 'legitimate' cars??


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

RedUntilDead said:


> See thats not right either. Yes I now its fookin stupid but maybe, just maybe it was a person totally switched off due to work load, home issues, kids or what ever and just made this one mistake. You never know what folk are dealing with. If it was my car and I was in this frame of mind, the disabled guy would still be trying to dodge oncoming traffic:devil:


If you're that switched off that you can't see a 5ft painting of a wheelchair and the sign at the end of the bay, you need your licence cutting up in front of you and sticking in a white coat.

Zero sympathy.

As for abolishing parent and child spaces, I don't think that's the way forward. Should myself and my partner decide to have a child, I'd quite like to be able to put it in the back of her car without being a contortionist. If you've ever tried to put a child in a child seat in the back of a 3-door car, you'll understand.

And before anyone says, why should I drive a Vauxhall Boring or a Ford Mundano with 5 doors because I have a child? I don't 'expect' it, and it's not a God given right, so if the spaces are full I suspect I'd just roll up to the far end of the car park... But if the option's there, why should a parent not have it?


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Bero said:


> to help mothers


Parents, actually. You know, you don't need **** to take a child out or do the shopping...


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

OvlovMike said:


> Parents, actually. You know, you don't need **** to take a child out or do the shopping...


yeah she should be at home doing the bloody washing


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

dixon75 said:


> yeah she should be at home doing the bloody washing


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

335dAND110XS said:


> For 99% of our shopping, we use Sainsburys internet shopping. Saves the rage!!!


Same here, no dings :thumb:, BMW owners think out of the box (geddit :lol


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

OvlovMike said:


> If you're that switched off that you can't see a 5ft painting of a wheelchair and the sign at the end of the bay, you need your licence cutting up in front of you and sticking in a white coat.


Any advances on sticking the said cut up licence somewhere else :thumb:


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm going to park where ever the hell I want. It just so happens that I want to park in a normal parking space. I won't park in a P&C space or a disabled space as I neither have a child or am disabled and won't deprive somebody who needs one or thinks they need one. If I get a ding, I get a ding - I'd rather not have a ding but frankly life's too short to worry about stuff like that anymore, especially when people are doing things like this:



BOB.T said:


>


Are they REALLY body coloured wheels?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

johnnyguitar said:


> I'm going to park where ever the hell I want. It just so happens that I want to park in a normal parking space. I won't park in a P&C space or a disabled space as I neither have a child or am disabled and won't deprive somebody who needs one or thinks they need one. If I get a ding, I get a ding - I'd rather not have a ding but frankly life's too short to worry about stuff like that anymore, especially when people are doing things like this:
> 
> Are they REALLY body coloured wheels?


and thats all i could think of as well. :lol: but strangely i like it


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

johnnyguitar said:


> I'm going to park where ever the hell I want. It just so happens that I want to park in a normal parking space. I won't park in a P&C space or a disabled space as I neither have a child or am disabled and won't deprive somebody who needs one or thinks they need one. If I get a ding, I get a ding - I'd rather not have a ding but frankly life's too short to worry about stuff like that anymore, especially when people are doing things like this:
> 
> Are they REALLY body coloured wheels?


The panel fit on the boot is also shocking... or its not shut properly or as already been bumped. Lights fit wonky too!


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

pencil said:


> Do you all drive Cargo ships or something??


No, but what you said was this;



pencil said:


> If you can't get a child/children out of a car and then back into it in a normal parking space then you're either an amputee or simple in the head.


That was what I had an issue with- I'm supposed to take a baby/toddler out of a car, and leave it in the middle of the car park (whether in a pram or not) while I reverse my car into a space?
The same bit of car park which the blind old biddy or chav going far too fast could be driving up?

Brilliant idea Einstein.



pencil said:


> * Park in space
> 
> * Remove pushchair/child receptacle
> 
> ...


You're right, it's possible, I've done it and so will everyone else with children.

But if you can get the pram/pushchair down the side of the car instead of parking it behind the car in the road it's much safer.
It's obvioulsy also easier if you can get the door wide open without having to worry about dinging someone elses car.

Yes P&C spaces are a perk, not a right, but why should people who have absolutely no need for them use them and deny the help to those people who really could do with it?

And as has also been said, someone taking up a parent and child space when they don't need it also means that some parent will have to park in a normal space next to what could be your car. And how would you feel if you got a parking dent because the toddler threw the door wide open or the pram moved and scratched your car?


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Stevoraith said:


> And as has also been said, someone taking up a parent and child space when they don't need it also means that some parent will have to park in a normal space next to what could be your car. And how would you feel if you got a parking dent because the toddler threw the door wide open or the pram moved and scratched your car?


They'd be furious with YOU, because you were inconsiderate enough to have children - clearly. :wall:


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Body coloured wheels - for silver cars ONLY.

And maybe white...


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

335dAND110XS said:


> Body coloured wheels - for silver cars ONLY.
> 
> And maybe white...


No, no, no, no, no.

Body coloured wheels should be banned. Alloys should be silver, black, or grey.

Anyone who has ever cleaned white wheels will know why.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

OvlovMike said:


> No, no, no, no, no.
> 
> Body coloured wheels should be banned. Alloys should be silver, black, or grey.
> 
> Anyone who has ever cleaned white wheels will know why.


hey our D2 looks good with styx white wheels, but i know what your saying they are PITA to live with


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Sorry, did you just say your Gay has white wheels?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

OvlovMike said:


> Sorry, did you just say your Gay has white wheels?


no why  it most certainly is C30 D2  with styx  im not saying it has XXXXX wheels. :lol:


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> no why  it most certainly is C30 D2  with styx  im not saying it has XXXXX wheels. :lol:


I'm sure that D2 is short for 'hole in the floor to run through'?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

OvlovMike said:


> I'm sure that D2 is short for 'hole in the floor to run through'?


no no its not bad actually it does very very good MPG well i dont drive it....but its does around 60 mpg + and is not bad to drive does not sound good for it though i admit. :lol:

its better than the old 1.6 petrol! which seemed to be robbed of anything.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

We get 60+ mpg out of the 2.0D! Although the new 5-cyl 2.0 powerplant we're not sure on - seems a shade thirsty in comparison.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

OvlovMike said:


> We get 60+ mpg out of the 2.0D! Although the new 5-cyl 2.0 powerplant we're not sure on - seems a shade thirsty in comparison.


yeah but this does it more easily :lol: not driving like a saint i must admit im not far behind the D2 actually at 50's but then i do tend to put my foot down in 4th and be on the turbo abit to often....:lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

OvlovMike said:


> We get 60+ mpg out of the 2.0D!


Sounds sooooo exciting


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

I think we may have got this diesel thing a bit wrong. The Defender gets 27mpg on almost every tank, the BM sits at low 30s unless you drive like an absolute gayer.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Grizzle said:


> Sounds sooooo exciting


It is, if you bury it it flies, saying it only has 140bhp. Not all of us couldn't afford a Volkswagen - sorry, I mean drive our cars flat out permanently.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

OvlovMike said:


> It is, if you bury it it flies, saying it only has 140bhp. Not all of us couldn't afford a Volkswagen - sorry, I mean drive our cars flat out permanently.


most have been RR'ed to be a fair bit above 136PS...


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> most have been RR'ed to be a fair bit above 136PS...


Wouldn't surprise me in the slightest, it keeps pace with my 205 horses in the sofa!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

OvlovMike said:


> Wouldn't surprise me in the slightest, it keeps pace with my 205 horses in the sofa!


:lol: well lets just say it most defnitely not what volvo print(ed)....complete lies:lol: they dont do bad....discovered today though that ford/PSA did a 136 and a 138 which i never understood?...


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

The 136PS is the one that went in the 2.0 TDCI Focus when Ford wer still using their own 130PS in the Monderosa. The new 2.0 TDCI engine in the Monderosa is 140PS (138 bhp I do believe) but I don't know if this is a joint Ford/PSA job. The 2.2 is/was I think.
Bananas if you ask me but I think it was something to do with the first 130PS not actually fitting in the Focus.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

335dAND110XS said:


> Body coloured wheels - for silver cars ONLY.
> 
> And maybe white...


Sorry, but i'm gonna disagree again  Ok, it's not quite body coloured, but it's close.

Mind you, mag blue is pretty hot anyways.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Grey one - okay.
Blue one - nope.

IMO


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

335dAND110XS said:


> Grey one - okay.
> Blue one - nope.
> 
> IMO


No taste these bimmer owners :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

How about this blue one?


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

That's even worse IMO!

I'd much rather a standard 350Z with Rays alloys in metallic grey than that thing above.

Just not into heavily modded, overly "aggressive" cars. I leave "aggressive" to the sports I pursue. For the road, mild mannered looking but a bit evil under the bonnet/chassis is where it's at but once again IMO


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

335dAND110XS said:


> That's even worse IMO!
> 
> I'd much rather a standard 350Z with Rays alloys in metallic grey than that thing above.
> 
> Just not into heavily modded, overly "aggressive" cars. I leave "aggressive" to the sports I pursue. For the road, mild mannered looking but a bit evil under the bonnet/chassis is where it's at but once again IMO


Yeuch. Only thing good about the rays alloys are they weigh next to nothing.

(I think you'll find some of those aren't just "aggressive" for show )

Oh and, rays in metallic grey? They come in one colour. Silver.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> How about this blue one?


im sorry RP you usually have taste but this has a whale nose.

cheers for that info regarding the TDCI. i can say the 2.0D was a joint venture between PSA/Ford and so was the 2.2 the former being almost identical just with different ECU mapping iirc and anyhow most are good for around 170-180 PS


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> im sorry RP you usually have taste but this has a whale nose.
> 
> cheers for that info regarding the TDCI. i can say the 2.0D was a joint venture between PSA/Ford and so was the 2.2


Go back to sipping your g&t


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Go back to sipping your g&t


im sipping coffee atm :wave: watching you come out with a dolphin nose 350 :lol:


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> Yeuch. Only thing good about the rays alloys are they weigh next to nothing.
> 
> (I think you'll find some of those aren't just "aggressive" for show )
> 
> Oh and, rays in metallic grey? They come in one colour. Silver.


I know. I meant met grey body, Rays alloys - in silver.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

335dAND110XS said:


> I know. I meant met grey body, Rays alloys - in silver.


Ahh. I still don't like the way the zed looks as standard


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Ahh. I still don't like the way the zed looks as standard


explains many things that.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Got lucky once and got a parent space during peak hours right opposite to Sainsbury's entrance.

Dolled up mum in a new Merc ML pulls alongside me on the cross hatchings effing and blinding how I should move and let her park there.

Ignored her....MORE EFFING THIS AND THAT.... got out.....went to my passenger side and unloaded my 2yr old from my ZED and told her "NOT ALL PARENTS FERRY A KID AROUND IN MASSIVE 4x4s!"

She just tutted and drove off.......not even an appology:tumbleweed:


----------



## auditek (Sep 20, 2008)

I bet, that if all the supermarkets changed their parking for the nearest slots to the shop to 'parking for childless/ able bodied people, and moved 'parents/disabled ' further down, the walking sticks and kids would get thrown out of the window, and they would go for the nearest .
Not sexist, ableist, childist or anything..just true..we all want the nearest slot!!


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

davies20 said:


> haha!
> Completely agree with this!
> 
> If there isnt any available though i use disabled - i know people might not agree with this, but end of the day, people feel free to use parent bays so why not!


Do you have a child i expect not judging by you posts on this thread
is your girlfriend palm and her five sisters


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

auditek said:


> I bet, that if all the supermarkets changed their parking for the nearest slots to the shop to 'parking for childless/ able bodied people, and moved 'parents/disabled ' further down, the walking sticks and kids would get thrown out of the window, and they would go for the nearest .
> Not sexist, ableist, childist or anything..just true..we all want the nearest slot!!


My dad wishes he did not need his wheel chair sadly he does so
stop the sweeping generalisation please


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

catch the pigeo said:


> Do you have a child i expect not judging by you posts on this thread
> is your girlfriend palm and her five sisters


Yeah of course i have a child!

Hugo, born 06/04/10 - little legend :thumb:


----------

